# Job Verification in case company is closed.



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have already lodged my 190 Application. In my employment history one of the company got closed during recession time. This is my first employment for a period of 10 months. Currently I have 7.5 years of experience.

How will the DIAC proceed for job verification? However this employment was verified by ACS and counted in my experience. Also I have uploaded the proper documents namely offer letter, relieving letter and Referral letter (Stamp paper) in e-visa.

Seniors, Any thoughts?

-Rams


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Can any one reply on this? I am very eager to know. I think some people might be in the same situation.


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Moderators, If this question was already asked can you redirect me to that thread

Thanks
-Rams


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

i m in the same boat .......
any one please help us .....



Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> i m in the same boat .......
> any one please help us .....
> 
> Regards,
> Shoaib Anwar


I was in same situation but I could not find any solution so I did not claim points for that exp 

Which reduced my exp from 5.5 years to 4.5 years


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> I was in same situation but I could not find any solution so I did not claim points for that exp
> 
> Which reduced my exp from 5.5 years to 4.5 years


But point is, its your right to claim points for that experience .....
ACS accept my experience of that duration .... and i do provide DIAC with the following proofs of that closed company on its letter head

1) Joining letter
2) Experience letter
3) Appraisal letter
4) Cash Salary Receipts (for 5 random months)

No Bank Statement because i was drawing salary in cash.
No Tax return because i was not eligible at that time.

I have just above mentioned proofs which i already provided to DIAC ..... One thing which i m worried about is the point, contact numbers mentioned on company's letter head are also blocked (As company has been closed) 

What are your suggestions?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> But point is, its your right to claim points for that experience .....
> ACS accept my experience of that duration .... and i do provide DIAC with the following proofs of that closed company on its letter head
> 
> 1) Joining letter
> ...


oh well, if you have all these documents then you dont have to worry about this i guess. 

in my case ACS had accepted that but i just had a reference letter only , nothing more . 

but i think you have enough documents. if they ask you can tell them that company has been closed 

meanwhile if you can find anyone who was working in that closed company or he knows you .. and give his reference in case , they ask about this


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> oh well, if you have all these documents then you dont have to worry about this i guess.
> 
> in my case ACS had accepted that but i just had a reference letter only , nothing more .
> 
> ...


Yes, Managing Partner of that company is still keep in touch with me .... i had discussed this matter with him and he said you can provide my private mobile number any time to DIAC ...... but i will provide it if CO will ask me .... because i don't want to make this case complex by providing his number myself ......
what do you say?


Regards,
Shoaib Anwar


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

millinium_bug said:


> Yes, Managing Partner of that company is still keep in touch with me .... i had discussed this matter with him and he said you can provide my private mobile number any time to DIAC ...... but i will provide it if CO will ask me .... because i don't want to make this case complex by providing his number myself ......
> what do you say?
> 
> 
> ...


yes, right i think let the CO ask .. have you got the CO already ?


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

fmasaud84 said:


> yes, right i think let the CO ask .. have you got the CO already ?


Yes dude see my signatures ..... he was assigned to my case on 10th of July 2012 .....


----------

